# FAC-Oct.'10



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oh my gosh! Well no little bird sent me a note, lol!! Thank you Leslie for the reminder. Can you tell I'm really scattered? Okay don't answer that.

This is the monthly Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). This is the place where we come to talk about anything and everything, even if it has nothing to do with fibers. If you are new to the forum this is a good place to introduce yourself. Or if you don't have time to post a lot just pop in and say "Hi!".

Things on my end are just getting worse by the day at work. One of my co-workers was diagnosed with Leukemia last week, he is on sick leave for 4-6 months. Prayers for him I'm sure would be very welcome. Another co-worker is transferring to Minneapolis, he leaves in about a month. Another co-worker just got another job and will probably be leaving in a few weeks. So that put a place that was already seriously understaffed in crisis mode. We have one male worker and he may have to work 7 days a week (NOT). All this plus my boss who has a screw loose. He has no one to blame but himself for this crisis situation. In the mean time we all pay the price. I'm just hoping that my Thanksgiving plans won't be ruined (they were made in Feb.

Fiber wise I haven't had time for much. If I'm not working I feel like I'm recuperating and resting up, plus getting everything ready for winter. Thankfully we have had some of the most glorious weather the last week or two. Today is my Friday so I'm happy :happy:


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

You know, I thought about it, Marchwind, and I decided it didn't really matter much when the new thread started. Bigger things to get our undies in a bunch about, eh? As evidenced by your post. I'm so sorry for the troubles at work. 

I've been working on some simple winter scarves for our Christmas market. I can only crochet, so the scarves are rather boring, stitch-wise. But it keeps me busy. I've been doing some from scrap sock yarn (I cannot stand to waste good yarn bits), and it's been a challenge to make the colors look good together. 

I did find a skein of 100% wool that had been hand-dyed that dh won't be using for socks (he prefers a bit of nylon in with the wool), and so I'm hoping to make a hat/scarf set out of it. It's a gorgeous deep purple and cornflower blue.

I *should* be weaving, as it's gorgeous here. I have a 3 season studio--it's just too cold to weave out there in the winter. So I *should* be weaving. But work and homeschooling and general duties keep me busy during the day and too tired at night.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks, Marchie, for starting the thread. I was gone from here for a month after having a bone spur removed from my foot. I hate surgeries, I always hurt for a good 3 weeks afterwards. I couldn't spin, so I didn't come here and be tortured by all you guys' fibery activities. Now I can finally treadle my wheel again, and I went on a fiber binge, as you can see from my Little Barn post. 

I gotta tell you the yak down is so fine, soft and nice, and it's supposed to be almost as warm as quiviut. Yaks are from the Himalayas and this fiber prolly came from Inner Mongolia. I always feel kinda neat holding fiber from so far away and such an exotic locale. The camel down is a beautiful golden color, and really quite soft and fine, altho not as soft as the yak down. I think the golden tussah silk will blend nicely with the 2 downs. I was thinking about putting some Rambouillet lamb wool in the blend, but I'm not sure. Any thoughts?

Marchwind, I hope your Turkey Day plans are written in stone in your boss's head. I hope you hang in there and get some relief soon. When you least expect it an opportunity will come up for you to get a different job you like better.

I have been getting ready for Winter like a squirrel. I gathered over 110 lbs of winter squashes before frost, 5 of them 17-29 pounds, all heirlooms. I love their dark orange flesh; the latest issue of Fine Cooking magazine has in it a really great yummy pumpkin cake recipe that you can substitute dark orange squash for. My Big Max pumpkin is 60 pounds, my largest yet.

Do any of you folks grow big pumpkins?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Is it October already? Geeze!

Marchie - I sure hope you can remedy your work situation. It is a royal pain to work in the first place. Worse if you have to work in a bad situation.
I will pray a good job on ya! 

In non fibery stuff - my DH and DS are hunting that cougar this weekend. I am hoping they get it!
Also - I was offered a full time job (sorta) it would be cooking and serving for a Hunting Lodge. The pay is excellant! So - I will find out this weekend more details on that.

Now - I am officially 'off work' from my website stuff. So I'm gonna go knit.
Finishing Shazza's socks tonight - and hope to start a shawl for my sil for Christmas...


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

The leaves are turning-all reds and golds- and beginning to fall; the elk have come down from the higher meadows to the hay meadows below me, where they fill the foggy mornings with their dark shadows; the cattle have been moved into the meadows of the ranch across the field from me-quiet in the early morning light; and the bears have moved right down into town to raid bird feeders and garbage cans, seeming not to care whom they upset with their racket-it must be fall! 

Just this morning, a friend reported that driving home from her book club last night she saw a cougar so large she mistook it for a deer until jumped over the fence-its moves (and tail) told her it was feline at that point. She lives about a mile and a half down the prairie from me...and saw the cougar about a mile further down from there...I did chores earlier than usual this evening, and made sure to count everybody when I closed up the barn.

I've been so busy with fall chores I've had little time for knitting, much less spinning. The short staff at work has me going in on my day off to get things done, and I'm staying late most afternoons as well. That added to the continuing work to get the woodpile moved, the effort to get the deck furniture stowed, the garden finished up and put to bed, and the need to rearraign my house to make things work better with elderly dogs...I told my daughter this evening that it feels like grad school all over again (I also have paper work for the renewal of my teaching certificate and a course I'm doing by distance learning...oh, and 13 books to review by December as well.)

I had hoped to get the sweater done for my son within the year that he requested it...but the drum carder and the fleece have been moved downstairs and all is ready for me when I have time-I'll get there as soon as all the more pressing matters are cared for. I'm still working on the sweater I started for myself back in May. I'm feeling a bit overloaded and overwhelmed just thinking about it all.

Ah, but the snow is coming; and with it the peace and quiet that descends and closes me in with woodstove and camomile tea and my fibers, my wheel and my needles. I'm hurrying now so I can be ready to enjoy it fully when it gets here. 

Peace be you and to yours in this season of preparation for the deep stillness of winter.
betty


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Betty, are you a writer? Wow...

"where they fill the foggy mornings with their dark shadows..." "the snow is coming; and with it the peace and quiet that descends and closes me in..."


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

Hello!! I hope I am back for a bit. The garden still needs to be put to bed, but we are done with it and the canning for the most part. We are enjoying deliciously cool weather. The sun is shining brightly and the Autumn color is really starting to come out. 

I had a friend here for a week. She left on Tuesday. We had not seen each other in 34 years. The visit was so good and so special that I look at it as a gift from God. She lives out in Washington State now and I want to make plans to go and visit her next year. 

I need to get busy on my shawl since shawl weather is here. I also want to start on a pair of socks. 

Marchie, having that kind of stress at work is no fun. I pray that it settles down and you get some new trained help quickly. 

Weever, I would love to come and see your studio. Could you put a morning stove out there?

Lezlie, I hope your foot is doing much better. I have just started having some heel pain. I am hoping it is not that. I am glad you are able to spin again. We grow pumpkins, but not the huge ones. Are they edible or just for animals and decorations?

MamaJ, I sure hope they get that cougar. That is not a good thing to have around when you have animals. 

Oh Betty, I love the way you write. I can see it in my mind's eye. I hope you get to settle down soon and enjoy your craft. 

Looking forward to being able to be on here more.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Betty thank you for the pictures you paint in my head 

Thank you everyone for the kind thoughts and the sympathy. I know we (at work) will survive but it will be a very stressful time for the next 3-4 months until we get our staffing worked out.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

It's so fascinating to read what everyone's doing. I remember preparing for winter in the North, but down here it's just such a relief to be able to breathe again, to sit on the porch and spin or knit or crochet, to not have to carry cool water to the animals in the heat of the day. Last year at this time we were tending my 93-year-old Mother in her last days and I don't even remember the season changing.

I'm sympathizing with Mamaj as I lost 20 chickens and a turkey to a rampaging pit bull. Best wishes for good hunting.

Weever, I'm finishing a broomstick lace crocheted scarf and it's a nice change from "plain" crochet stitches.

I tried my best to learn to knit socks but tired of pulling out the foot part (even though I could turn the heel, I hated the foot) and tried something new to me: rib knit cuff and crocheted foot. I like them alot and will post a pic as soon as I finish the 2nd one.

Best wishes to all for a peaceful October.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

Hello to Betty! I wonder how close we are? I am in the coast range too.

Well I got a good week of warm sunny days, so a lot of my tomatos ripened and more importantly didnt' split. I'm still picking most of them and ripening them on the windowsill, but have lucked out only the yellow brandywine has the blossom end rot from the cooler temps and the rain a few weeks ago. Getting green beans too--was worried about them giving up in the cold, but they perked up in the sun this last week. I'm keeping them picked then pickling them with a grape leaf and two red chili peppers when I get enough for a batch. The tomatos I'm freezing till theyre all ripe then I'll can some sauce. Only have one more batch of frozen blackberries to make into jam. Still want to do some pickled carrots--"escabeche"(???).

Also madly knitting stuff for the place in town where I sell, also sewing some bags. The place is called Red Berry and it's been very good. The place has kept open and popular during the bad economy, so I guess that's kudos to the owner for having good stuff and a big fan base.

Also working on getting the wood put away, oak and ash right now, then we'll finish up with some fir. Like Betty said it's also the chore of putting stuff away out side before the rain starts up. I love stacking wood. That s my chore becasue I do it neatly and compact and it stays standing. Sounds dorky but I really enjoy putting each piece where it needs to go, kind of like a puzzle. Also love listening to the wind and birds while I do it. And when I visit other people's houses I always check out their woodpiles for nice form. THere are a couple little old Japanese ladies from Japan(old school Japanese to boot) who live a few ridges over. They have a huge outdoor wood fired "dragon" kiln where they do ceramics and raku. ANyways, their woodpile, which surrounds the kiln, is gorgeous. Precisely split uniform sticks of douglas fir stacked precisely uniform and perfectly. When I visit them I always admire their woodpile and they think I'm silly for appreciating something so mundane. Yet obviously the someone who stacks that wood cares about being precise!

With the garden I'm gathering moss off the oak and ash logs to mulch the raz bed, and harvesting the lettuce, flower and fennel seeds. I guess you can use fennel seeds for a bug and mouse repellant. We'll see, but my cats do a great jb anyways I planted some fall lettuce, beets and spinach in some black tubs and will soon move those up on the porch. 

here is a pic of the Japanese ladies' woodpile stackingness--it's stackd this way so it cures quickly and evenly for throwing into the kiln.
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!...765.114634.616102765&pid=2583136&id=616102765


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Sounds like a few others are checking in as well. The summer is just too busy and often too hot for me to feel like knitting, but cooler weather is arriving and my needles are coming out. lol. I've started a Cowichan sweater for DH knit with rovings and it is going together very quickly. I might even make one for my Dad for Christmas, we'll see. I am going to be a Grannie in the spring so I think after Christmas I may be doing some small softy items.
wyld thang... why a grape leaf with the pickled beans? Does it have a flavour? I'm still canning here too. We haven't had a frost yet so the tomatoes and peppers are still ripening on the vines but things are drawing to a close here.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

The grape leaf gives it a subtle wine-y flavor. I'm not sure if any variety tastes great, but I use leaves from a white table grape, which is also good for the stuffed grape leaves, so I will stick with what I know tastes good, ha. And it looks pretty in the jar too. I put the leaf on the side of the jar, and the two chilis between the leaf and the jar.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Nova Scotia hasn't had frost, but lower Michigan (right along the big lake) has? Where's the justice in that?

Our spring and summer were so hot and we had regular rains--most of our garden was long done anyway. My parents picked the squash last week, and that's the end of it. A few weeks ago we dug the potatoes and put them in crates in the big barn, surrounded by hay bales. I hope they'll stay good, and not freeze. 

Polly, I remember doing a broomstick lace afghan years ago. It was a nice change from the plain stitch of crochet. I'll have to see if I can google some instructions to refresh my brain.

Wyld thang, loved the photo of the stacked wood.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forgot to tell you all. The neurologist said the spots on my brain MRI are most likely caused by my migranes and are not MS!

Praise the Lord!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

YAY Cyndi! Great news. Maybe you need is some feverfew in your garden: Brits put a leaf on their sandwiches to keep migraines at bay. I grew some this year, it kinda looks like parsley and it grows pretty well. Supposedly fresh is better - it'll grow as a houseplant, if you baby it some and give it lots of light. 

I'm finished the first six rows of the beads on my Orange Swallowtail, only four more to go! Got some of the remaining carrots harvested today and made hot spicy pickles out of them, and hot water bathed some of the lactofermented dills while I had the canner hot. Wyld Thang, I read in my pickle research that the grape leaves help keep the pickles firm, too - I didn't read about it in time to save some leaves for my pickling (we had a very early frost) but I'm gonna try it next year.

I have a fibery friend who is trying to do "50 things by 50" (her big 50 birthday is in 13 months) and is making a list. I suggested "shear a sheep" and she is all excited - she's coming out next weekend to shear - and she gets to keep the fleece as her birthday present.  It should be loads of fun, I think it's just hilarious that someone WANTS to do my JOBS! 

Ok, I'm off to get some more tea and my knitting - still stuffy headed and deaf in one ear, but not anywhere near as exhausted as I was ... my boss got 'full blown flu' as well, only his came with a cough and headache so bad he could hardly move for the first few days ... doc told him to expect to be sick another 2 weeks. So wash your hands and cover your cough, it is shaping up to be a bad flu season this year!


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Here in southern MN we have had a couple of nights of frost but not a hard freeze yet. I covered my tomaters and yellow summer squash those nights, and I still have blooms and ripening fruits on each. Since they got squished by a falling limb from the tornado back in June, they had a lot to recover from. We have had a few days of 80's and even 90, so I am hoping to get a few more for the freezer. 

Weever, do you worry about your loom out in the unheated studio? I mean, are the temp fluctuations hard on the loom? I was wondering about that issue for my future art shack. 

Haven't done a lot of fibery things lately. I am taking a pottery class and having a lot of fun with it. 

A friend who is currently going through chemo for breast cancer and another friend are coming for a weekend on the farm next weekend. They will help get me through the one year anniversary of Mom's death. They both came last year and stayed with me until the funeral, and we burned several of my brush piles as a way to stay busy. We will do the same this year, weather permitting.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

weever said:


> Nova Scotia hasn't had frost, but lower Michigan (right along the big lake) has? Where's the justice in that?


Haha- I used to live in southern Ontario, we have much more moderate climate here, close to the ocean and I'm in a protected valley. Nice -except in hurricane season. lol. Long range it doesn't look like frost this week but it's coming... DH wants his new jacket done in a hurry. I wasn't too sure about knitting with rovings but it sure makes for a nice thick and warm feel. I guess this was the traditional way of doing a Cowichan jacket.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Annie, I haven't seen any ill effects. They are union looms, from the 40s, I suspect. It doesn't freeze out there, as there is residual heat from our corn boiler in the back. I suppose I wouldn't trust it if I had something expensive. Glad to hear you'll have company for the anniversary of your mom's death. (hugs)

Pics needed of the roving jacket, canadiangirl! I thought that being surrounded by big lakes was about as moderate as it gets, but I suppose the ocean holds its heat a bit longer than our lakes. 

And Woot! <---rejoicing with you, Cyndi, at your good news. That must relieve you, to hear that news!


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Changing leaves, frosty mornings, and pulling knitting needles out of the moth balls sure sounds alot like fall to me. LOL

After a year of neglecting the great outdoors following an injury I had some major catching up to do.

Completely relocate my raised garden beds due to cotton mouth snakes and a neighbors tree hanging over onto my garden. *DONE* P.S. - Fall/winter garden planted and looking beautiful.

Relocate daylily beds from back entrance to east wooden fence due to snakes and lack of full sunlight. *DONE*

Clear woods/vines/underbrush along back property line back to beautiful clean wooded area that it once was instead of overgrown tangled brush. *DONE*

Weed, mulch & plant spectacular fall entrance bed to greet guests. *DONE*

Design, mulch & plant butterfly bed in empty corner of back yard to bring color and life to that area. *DONE*

Declutter, clean and reorganize garden shed, well shed, storage shed. *DONE*

Resurface patio. *DONE*

Design and plant tropical bed with fish pond next to back entrance. *DONE*

We had an incredibly hot and humid summer so all of this has taken place in the past month when temps actually dropped into the 80's. We are in a severe drought so all of this ground breaking was back breaking but on another note my water well and I have developed a love/hate relationship.

No matter how hard I try I can't religate my fiber arts to a "cool season" hobby. I may be sweltering in the heat but generally I try to do a little knitting or crocheting every day. Part of my injuries affected my left arm so my knitting and crocheting goes VERY slow but I still enjoy it. I made some beautiful dishcloths for my kitchen this fall and I'm currently working on some nice Christmas dishcloths. Finishing up old projects is on my to do list as well.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wow! You were busy!!

Frazzle, I have feverfew in the garden ... boy is it ever bitter!!! Made a tea with it and YUCK!!

I am totally unmotivated this morning. Just finished up the socks over the weekend and finished the 2nd bobbin & plyed 290 yards of a light blue & grey yarn. Started spinning a varigated roving dyed with red onion skins.

Ah well, best get up off my butt and finish the laundry and get the kitchen cleaned. I had the house to myself this weekend so it stayed cleaned. The 'boys' got back last night.

Have to worm the pups again today. And get an ad in the paper for them. I'll hate to see them go, but they're eating 50# of puppy food a week! Must be going through a growing spurt.


----------



## ejagno (Jan 2, 2008)

Yipee, we finally got some much needed rain. We are still 18.7" below for this year but at this point every drop counts.

DH got a job that totally blew my mind when he came home with the "rest of" the paperwork to be completed today. We had to list:

His parents birth names, drivers license numbers, social security numbers, DOB

MY parents the same information.

Year, make, model, VIN and license plate of every vehicle we owned

Dates, Docket Numbers, Plaintiff/Defendent on every legal filing we've ever had.

Sign a release to view tax documents.

The list of really bizarre requests was unreal considering he is an Executive Chef and not running for President or dealing with the national reserves or anything. In this day and age it's scary to provide this kind of information to anyone.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Ellen, I am pretty sure they cannot ask for anyone's SS number, outside of the worker and their dependants (for insurance reasons). Wow. Even if they are covering their butts on your husband's legal work status, they STILL dont need to know the make/model/VIN of all the vehicles. That is absurd. 

Is this a national chain restaurant or what? Walk carefully here and trust your gut.
ETA: I would consider running this by a lawyer, actually. Pretty sure it is illegal to demand this kind of disclosure from your employees, unless it is high security govt work.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Last 4 digits of an SS# are all that are really needed for ID purposes. I work for the federal gov. and we didn't have to provide quite that much info. We still only use the last 4 digits of our ss# on all official and unofficial documents.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Down with a cold. We've been enjoying gorgeous weather lately, and I've been grabbing weaving time as I can. Someone asked about a stove in my "studio" (a converted cement block chicken coop)--we do have our main corn boiler in the back room, and there is quite a bit of residual heat from that. We can also flip a switch and pull of extra heat and blow it into the studio--we do this for our shearing day open house the end of February. We have all our goodies out for sale and one or two folks demonstrating fiber arts. Can't have anyone freezing to death. 

I'm making crocheted scarves from the bits of sock yarn that are left over from dh's sock making enterprise. They are really funky looking--wild color combinations. I hope someone likes them, as I hope to sell them at our Christmas market.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Finished up another pair of socks and will be starting another pair. Not sure what pattern I'll use for the leg, I have a couple patterns in my head I want to try. I _really_ should finish the other sock of the black/grey/white Jaywalker before I start another pair though.

Collected black walnuts this morning and have a dye pot on the stove.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well, no cougar killed yet. In fact, while DH and son #3 were hunting son #2 was coming home from work and saw it crossing the highway about 1/2 mile from the house. Going away from our property. Smart little bugger.

AND - I am now double employed. lol! I not only work with my son on the webservice business, I got a call to help out at a local hunting ranch from a friend.
She was doing double duty, office and cook, and it was killing her. So - I am now the cook. It is really a lot like cooking for my guys, only sometimes bigger. Of course, when we are all here I cook for 8 - 10 people, so cooking for 11 - 15 isn't that big a change.
It is just really long hours. I leave at 7 am and get home about midnight. I do get to take my knitting for the down time - provided I get the kitchen clean in time between meals I will just be sitting and waiting for the next meal time. I won't be going home between - as it is an hour north of us and I can't afford the gas to do that in my truck. 
I am really happy though, I am making $125 a day, and will be working a lot until hungting season is over. And, they hired my son to work with me (sue chef/bus boy) and he gets $50 a day. 
We are looking forward to getting bills caught up for sure.

Anyway - I will finally get Shazza's socks off today, and cast on for my mom's christmas slippers. Looking at casting on for my sil's shawl, but I am not sure about adding the beads. Any tips? It says to use a small crochet hook, but I am not sure where exactly to put it. On my working yarn or just how? Guess I need to go look for a 'place bead in knitting' video.

Will be off to work soon for the next few days...ttfn! ya'll have some wonderful knitty days, and I hope to not have such huge gaps in my HT time! (I really miss everyone when I can't get on here!)


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

MamaJ, there's a super easy way to place beads with a small piece of narrow wire.

Fold the wire in half or almost half.

When you get to a stitch that needs a bead, hook the wire under the stitch so you 'catch' the stitch in the V of the bent wire. Then feed the bead onto both ends of the wire, and push it down onto the stitch (you gotta take the stitch off the needles, of course, for this to work). Then pull the wire out and put the stitch back onto the left hand needle, with the bead under the loop that's over the needle. 

Knitty has a tutorial linked from the Ice Queen pattern, I believe. It's a very easy way to put beads on.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Frazzle, that's a way better way than feeding the beads on the yarn and keep pushing them down the strand. Thanks for explaining.

Mamaj, I remember my Mother cooking for a hunting camp way back in the day. Her favorite cookbook was "Food for Fifty". It sounds like a good job -- what a way to end the year, with bills caught up!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Thnx Frazzle! That sounds easier than I imagined. I will look that up when I get home. Already at work - brisket cooking, beans on, banana pudding made. Now I get to KNIT! Yay! I may just like this job.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Glad to hear about the job, mamajohnson. What a blessing!


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

Let see, Friday when I got home, i went straight up to my yarn room and did some organizing. I took some patterns and matched them up with yarn and put them in plastic bags for christmas or when ever I get to them presents. Saturday, I took my golden to the vet to get stitches out, went to the farmers market and got some produce and honey. Then swung by my brothers house to pick up a chain link dog lot he did not need anymore. Took that home and then started on painting the garage doors and did some caulking also. Then I fixed some from scratch mac and cheese and off to a party at a friends house. Sunday, I made sweet potato pancakes, went and visited my parents and grandmother with the kids. Then came home and broke down the doglot we have and moved it and put it back together with the other lot to make a pen to hold some buck goats.
Then, I went to another friends and picked a big basket of greens and stopped and picked pecans on the way home. Got that stuff out of the truck and loaded the crate to go get my two new bucks. Got them in their new pen, milked sally, and then started dinner. Fried perch and biscuits. I also put the greens in the washer on rinse and spin to clean them. Had to split and do two loads! Then my DH put them on to cook while i got a shower and sat down for a while to knit on the sock. We fell in the bed around 9:00 -- 9:30 last night.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

kanmcockrell, you make me tired just reading all of what you did! Good for you, being so productive!

I'm still very, very slowly recovering from the flu. I think I have what they call "post viral fatigue" as I have little energy and wear out if I do anything much physically, I'm kinda ditzy, and oh my word am I crabby! I'm trying to knit my way back to health - if it doesn't work, at least my gift-knitting will be done!

The Sylvi (which is being made for my sister, who is gradauating with her Masters degree in the spring, God willing) now has both front pieces complete and I've cast on the back and started knitting.  Haven't done much on the back yet, but I'm looking forward to it - reading charts and doin' cables is a good winter kinda project (I know, not winter yet, but the sky yesterday sure did look like snow - we usually get at least one snowfall before Halloween, so it wouldn't be a big shock). 

My family have been doing all the chores and outside winter preparation jobs - I'm just not up to it yet. However, this weekend I have a spinning demo to do at a 'fibre day', and I am saving up my strength for that ... and Sunday a friend is coming out to shear a sheep for her 'fifty things by 50' list - THAT ought to be entertaining! I will just take my lawn chair out to the barn and supervise from a seated position. 

I have this feeling I need to cast on a pair of socks soon - I'm kinda in a sock knitting mood and I have several balls of self-striping yarn that need to be made up, so maybe I'll do that soon. I have a 'mindless scarf' on the go too - with luck, I'll get one of my female coworkers in the Secret Santa draw and then I'll have my present already done! (I did decide if I get one of the guys, they'll be receiving a brioche stitch neck cowl - if I use manly buttons, that'll work, eh?)

I'm off now ... and as Lene of _Dances with Wool _would say ... _wool with you!_


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey friends,

Cyndi, those are gorgeous socks.

frazzle, I hope you get your energy back soon.

WIHH, how do you like your new traveling wheel? Have you tried the different ratios on it yet?

I had my cataract surgery yesterday morning at Mayo, and had my return visit this morning when they took the bandage and metal shield off it. Boy can I see so much better now, and it is great!

I gotta tell you all, if you ever have to have your eye/s done, don't be afraid, it's a piece of cake. The procedure took 15 minutes, and it was an interesting experience. Very little discomfort. The IV was the worst part!

I tried spinning yesterday with only one eye, and it was really hard! I did get a bobbin of soft spun thick singles done, tho. 

I have been washing wool with a soaking method now, before the Indian Summer leaves us. I put orvus in cold water in buckets and soak the wool for 2 days. It gets really clean, and almost all the lanolin is gone, so the final wash before processing will be easy. It still has some of that septic smell like the fermented suint method, but that goes away while drying outdoors. I have a wool table now outside, with a wire mesh table "top", so the wet wool gets air dried on both top and bottom and is off the ground.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

IowaLez, glad to hear your surgery went well. I am a great candidate for lasik eye surgery, but I just can't get excited about someone messing with my eyes while I'm awake. Oh, and there's the who-knows-how-many-thousands of dollars an elective surgery like that would soak me. Anyway, glad to hear you can see more clearly now. Hooray for that!

Does anyone make stitch markers? I've never used them, but I find myself in need of 2 or 3 that will work for crocheting (gotta have a clasp, or something, so that I can remove it from the work). I'll gladly pay a reasonable amount, or trade for something fibery.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Knitting away illness-fatigue works wonders! I finally cast on for the 2nd black / grey / white Jaywalker sock (I completed the first one last winter) Monday night. I counted the rows of the first sock for the leg & knit the same amount for the 2nd sock. 

Last night I was half way finished with the foot and compared it with the 1st sock ... Way different!! Then realized I used size 0 for the first sock and size 1 for the 2nd .... Ripped the 2nd sock out last night. The Jaywalker pattern creates a pretty design, but it's so boring to knit! Who knows when I'll start again!

I'm so glad your cataract surgery went well, Lez!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I just got some super happy news and I have to share it - so who better than you guys to be happy with? 

My DH, like me, is in the IT world - and ready to get out and have a different career. 2 yrs ago he started working with the local volunteer fire department, which he loves, and part of that was 'advanced first aid training'. Here, there are 3 levels of certification - EMR, which is that 'advanced first aid' thing, then EMT, which is what most staff on ambulances have, and paramedic, which is 2 yrs of school and allows you to administer a lot more medications. 

Anyway - he dedided he really liked this 'first responder' thing, so he started the EMT course earlier this year, did his training, his practicum, and had the provincial certification exams at the beginning of October. He just got the last portion of his marks today - and he passed! So he is certified to work as an EMT and is now on the job hunt (there are lots of openings - he's really hoping to get on at the place he did his practicum, so we'll see).

I'm so proud of him - he went from having no more than a vague notion of where his lungs and stomach were (kinda sorta) 2 yrs ago to being able to start IVs, do CPR, give a variety of meds, and use a stethoscope with flair. 

What a guy. I wonder if there's a pattern out there for a knitted caduceus?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Congrats, Mr. frazzlehead! Good luck to you as you search for a place...


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Frazzle that is what my son is in school for. Here we have 3 levels too very similar, 1st Responder, EMT, and Paramedic. He is finishing up his EMT and should graduate this winter. He just had an interview with the local fire dept. as a volunteer firefighter. He is actually going to school for the fire fighter thing but the EMT is part of it, whole whole thing. Here when anyone calls 911 for a medical it is the fire dept that responds. The volunteers get paid each time they respond. I'll have to find out how his interview went.

Search Ravelry. If WIHH could find a dissected frog I bet you could find a caduceus.

Wish your DH good luck from me. My son loves the program too.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

All kinds of things to report. First thing; the SHTF at work. One of my co-workers (a supervisor) reported our boss to the higher ups. This is week two of our boss being on "leave" while an investigation is going on. I have reported him twice before, there is no record of the first time about 5 years ago and the last time I reported him, about 1 1/2 yrs ago we thing they messed up the investigation. Our bosses boss has been at our office several times gathering info, times, dates, and generally interviewing us all. No word on what or when this will wrap up. If our boss comes back to work, some people are all panicked about it. I say no way, from this point on we all keep detailed notes with times and dates of everything he does. We will see if that is necessary. Continued prayers and good wishes for a smooth resolution to the work situation would still be greatly appreciated.

Today on of my co-workers who just quit came into work to drop off his uniforms and his badges. He told me that his wife had done so well at the framers market this summer, selling soap, that she is thinking of opening a store front. She wanted to know if I wanted to teach spinning and knitting classes :bouncy:

Oh and as a result of the SHTF at work we can now knit again during our down time. So I have just about all the women I work with knitting now :happy: They are all making wash clothes and saying things like, "Susan now I see why you like this so much, it IS relaxing." Oh yea!!!!!!! Life is looking and feeling good right now. 

One really good thing that was accomplished on the home front, my BF finished the porch roof and we got the chicken coop completely cleaned out. I'm not sure that coop has ever been that clean. I even swept the walls and ceiling and got all the spider and cob webs out, I left the spiders though. Had one really good sized wolf or wood spider in there, not too sure which it was.

It's getting cold here, had ice on the water buckets the other morning. I'm stubborn though and haven't turned the heat on yet :hrm: Yea I'm crazy, I like to see how long I can go without the heat. Sort of a game I play with myself.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Whoa, March. Hoping the SHTF situation brings better working conditions long-term. How fun that you've got your own little knitting group! 

My dd is studying for EMT, as well. She hopes to work her way through college (don't know if that's feasible). My dh is a 1st Responder and a firefighter--they also get paid for each call, much like March described. In fact he's gone right now--accident on the highway, I think.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Marchie, wow, what a zoo at work! Hope that sorts out QUICKLY! And with the knitting group left intact, of course.  A clean chicken coop is good - something's been stealing our chickens, right under the LGD's noses ... so we've got to do some fencing and get more chickens. In that order, of course.

Our volunteer fire dept is like the ones you and Weever have - they are paid when they respond. It's not much money, but it covers the gas.  Mostly they do it because they care, and we just love 'em for it. Of course, I totally don't get the whole "running into burning buildings is cool" thing - but, that's why I stay home and knit and mind the children while he goes off and hoses down burning stuff! Here, fire is often first on scene for accidents and such, although our ambulances are usually close by so the volunteers, although they need solid first aid skills and it is REALLY good to have an EMT or two around, are techncially only 'first aiders' when they are wearing their fire uniforms.

In knitting land, I decided yesterday I desperately needed to cast on a sock, so I'm starting a Riverbed sock from the Cat Bordhi New Pathways book - I've got some wild blue stripey yarn that my stepdaughter picked out for me, so this should be a cheerful pair of socks! I'm going to try the 'rushing rivulets' pattern for the top of the foot and leg (it's sort of a simple lace - just a *yo k2tog k2* sort of thing, then with the K2 on the other end of the repeat a few rows up, so it staggers) ... hopefully it doesn't look too weird with the self striping yarn, guess I'll have to knit a few rows to find out!

I love socks. I have no idea why I waited so long to start knitting them.  This yarn came in 2 small balls, one ball would do a pair of kids' socks, or one ball for each sock for a grownup - so I'm doing a toe-up sock so I can just knit from one ball until I run out of yarn, and not have to try to figure out how much I should have left on the ball when I turn the heel! Second ball, second sock! 

So says the optimist...  Check back with me in a couple months!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH if you are coming this far north you should just keep coming and do the Studio Cruise. A lotof the local artists have their workshops and studio's open to the public. Here's the link http://www.visitbemidji.com/events/studio-cruise.html


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

I finally finished the pair of socks I started last summer. I also crocheted little socks for my sewing chair, so it won't scratch the laminate floor with its metal feet. I keep meaning to take a pic and show you. 

Also, my 19yo daughter, MissMenagerie, got a job at our Orthodontist's office as a Dental Assistant! Woo hoo!! They will train her on the job. The only bummer is that she has to work into the evenings and won't be able to continue the Clogging Dance class we started in Sept.  I'll have to teach her the new steps at home, I guess.  

On the home front, things have settled down with our situation. I'm still trying to find a mental and practical balance of where I'm supposed to be.


----------



## Mrs. Homesteader (May 10, 2002)

I need to read and catch up again. Sorry. I spent half the day on the phone with almost everyone in my family. Sigh.... My sweet daughter-in-love's little brother (5 years old) had a nasty break in his femur. They had to surgically set it and he is in a body cast from the chest down with both legs immobile for 2 months. He is all boy and very active. This is going to be hard. I will put his picture at the bottom. My Dad who just had a heart attack earlier this year, just got abnormal results on his stress tests and will be having another heart cath on Wednesday. I have 2 brothers whose backs are making life hard and one of their wives is now bed ridden with her back. They can't figure out what is wrong with her. She has been to a whole passel of doctors. Today, when I called that brother to tell him about Dad, he said his wife was having a bad reaction to some of her meds and was hallucinating. They took her off of everything including her pain meds till they figure it out. My prayer list keeps growing. 

I keep saying I am going to start a pair of socks. I think I need to do it, to keep my sanity.  I have the yarn and know what pattern I am going to use. I have been working on that sweater I started last winter, but I have not had much time to even do anything on it, plus I need to finish my shawl since shawl weather is here. 

I did up half my beets (19 quarts worth) on Monday and I made the mistake of turning them up too high. I came back to a kitchen that was half purple. I had to clean the floor, the counters, the coffee maker, the stove. In fact Michael had to pull the stove out so I could clean the sides. So, today I have the other half cooking at a much lower temp, but they have been cooking all day and the skins are still not coming off.  I am getting some lessons in patience. 

I hope to get some reading time on Sunday evening. Hope you are all well.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Marci, sending endless strength and patience your way. You are a very strong woman and will come out the other end. Poor little boy, that will be a difficult time for him and his family. Big deep sigh


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Nellie... way cool with the crocheted chair feet!

Oh gracious, Mrs H, that's a rough day indeed! Sending you & yours peaceful thoughts ... and definitely recommending a portable, simple knitting project ... waiting rooms are ever so much less uncomfortable with fibre in one's hands (and a portable lawn chair in the trunk, if your waiting room chairs are like most of the ones around here!)


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Oh that poor little fella! 2 months is such a long time. 
Marchwind- glad to hear the more positive energy in your voice about work. So much better to have a nice working environment.
I'm right in the middle of high soap production for Christmas and found out Friday I've been flagged to get into a large market in the city (crossing fingers I've been trying for 18 months) so may have to up production a bit more if I do. Although I have mixed feelings about driving into the city 3 days a week.
I'm trying to finish my DH's Cowichan before it gets frigid here so he can wear it. A sleeve and a half to go! I've started blocking the finished pieces so it'll be ready to go. My goal is to finish it this week so I can finish up my Sylvi. I'm starting to have nightmares about it lol. It's in pieces all blocked and needs to be put together and the hood added. I've been dreaming it's the wrong size, that I've lost a piece etc. I think it's talking to me and mad that I've left it for the Cowichan haha.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Mrs H, a friend of our's son (only 2) had that contraption also. Horrible for a child (although he did like being waited on hand & foot!)

Was busy canning this weekend. Final total, 7 quarts split pea soup, 21 quarts bean & ham soup, 19 quarts & 1 pint chili.

Now for a day of spinning and knitting. That 2nd Jaywalker sock (blk/gry/white) has been frogged three times now. I can't find the right needle size / guage. I'm not frogging it a 4th time. The guage is still a bit off, but no one will know but me.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Yesterday (Weds), while we were en route to see our psychologist, dh told me that his boss cut his hours to 3 days a week, on Monday. Yes, he'd known since Monday morning. Our Psychologist was very surprised when she figured out he had just told me minutes before. She scolded him pretty roundly for not telling me right away. I just started crying when she asked me how I felt about not being told. Today is a hard day. 

At least he didn't cover it up and not tell me for three years. So I guess progress is being made. I don't know what to think about him finding other work.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

((Nellie)) That stinks. But it is progress, like you say. 

Prayed for more work for him.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Ahh, Nellie, that's gotta hurt. But like you say - he DID tell you - didn't wait to just get caught out or leave it as long as possible. Too long, yes, but he came clean and that counts for something. Still okay to be hurt that you didn't get the truth right away but old habits are hard to change and a bit at a time's still progress.

The work situation is difficult all over these days. Here's hoping you find a clear path through the dark spot - it's there, just keep looking and the light will find you. 

Peace all around!


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks, you guys. Yes, it helps so much to know that others know what I'm going through and care. Thank you for your prayers. And yes, it's much better than the last time. Pray he sees that this job is not working out. And that he needs to find or make another one. 

On the upside, I just realized one of my girls has chicken pox! YAY!! The three youngest are the ones who have never had it. I've already got someone who wants to come over and expose their kids!  Pray I don't get shingles!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Big hugs (((((((((((((((((((((Nellie))))))))))))))))))))))) It doesn't feel very good and I'm sorry you have to deal with this. But as you and others have said it is progress, I don't suppose we could wish for instant results. Wishing you strength and peace of mind and more hours or a new job for your DH


----------



## yankeeterrier (May 10, 2002)

Guess I fell off the radar for a while. Been super busy! We finally had a hard freeze last night so I have hundreds of pounds of squash and pumpkin on the porch. 
This morning I went down for chores and my soon to be yearling doe was no where to be seen! After looking around the feed lot I was certain that something terrible had happened, she always stays with the herd. I walked the entire 11 acre pasture, first by fence line, then traversed with no sign. I checked the empty silo, which she was trapped in before, no luck. Then I headed back to the barn, and there she stood! Guess I got my exercise for the day.
Been knitting a lot for the store, primarily Chullo hats. Got a few more orders from play group since I take my knitting with and it generated some interest.
I'm getting ready for the Boogie-monsters 3rd birthday next Thursday (got him mini horses as a gift). The little man is running me ragged! I've been stitching up some trainers for him and house breaking is getting mixed results. He is good bottomless in the house, but won't take the time to stop when he needs to go away from home. I've tried him a number of times in the yard, and regardless of how many times I ask him he still ends up with wet pants, even with the promise of chocolate as a reward. 
Puppies are 7 weeks old and I have all but one male spoken for. I'm keeping a female with the provisional name of Lucy.
Off to do chores....again.....


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow--we haven't been very chatty this month, have we? It's almost November.

Can anyone critique my newest chunky wool scarf? What should I do differently with the next one? Is it too chunky? Too drab? I'm working some leftover sock yarn (bright) in with the gun metal grey yarn so that it's not so drab...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625283380002/


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Too chunky ?!!

Looks nice to me.
It ain't too chunky until it's too stiff to wrap up in.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I think it looks soft and warm but also fashionable. The young woman who is wearing it seems to be just the age that would love it to wear it all the time along with the those knit ugg/mukluk type things.


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

I like the effect the sock yarn gives the gray. I've never crocheted anything that bulky -- what size hook did you use? Is it double crochet or a taller stitch? I think it looks very soft and wrappable (is that a word?).


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL, forerunner. Not too stiff, as I used a Q hook and double crochet. Works up quickly. 

March, my daughter wouldn't be caught dead in UGGly boots. She prefers pointy toed cowboy boots. But I was hoping for "fashionable", since these will be for sale at our outdoor Christmas market. 

Thanks for your input.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new November FAC is up. Post there from now on. Thanks! Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=372019


----------

